# Phone line, internet line, hungry dog & Slime!



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all, I'll keep this as brief as possible. 
Got home to find my dog had chewed my phone lines leaving me without  phone or internet. Both wires come from a BT box just above my skirting. 
There's a cable that disappears directly into the box with four wires.  They're orange with white spots, blue with white spots, white with blue  spots & orange with white spots. 
This cable goes all round my hallway, under my bottom stair, comes out under the stairs & eventually disappears through the ceiling! 
The other cable plugs into the front of the BT box & eventually, (via going round the hallway etc., etc.), goes  into my internet router. Inside this flat cable are a red, a green  & a blue cable + a bare wire. 
Questions: 
1. Where would I get replacement cables from? 
2. Can new cable be easily spliced into old cable? 
3. How easy would it be to replace/move the BT box to a safer spot & what would I need to buy? 

Thanks for reading & any answers would need to be in simpletons' language! 

Thanking you all in advance, 

*Slime*.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol, brilliant.

Appreciate this isn't a reply you'd have wanted but I must admit, I smiled to myself knowing that when you discovered it and shouted 'I don't believe it' (meldrew style), the dog immediately looked at you with adorable 'I'm sorry' eyes and either a)legged it or b) sat at your feet nuzzling your hand.

Can't wait to get a dog again.

Anyway, back to the wiring experts....


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2013)

B&Q. Â£8 will buy you a socket, cable & cable ties


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dogs, you gotta love em or you'll go nuts!
The cable is easily bought from a shop that sells landline phones and accessories. They should also be able to sell you a box that has push tabs in it to splice the wires together easily, just make sure they have a tool to do it or buy one as it makes to job a doddle.
I doubt you can move the BT box as it needs to be near the master socket where it comes into the house which is a pain in the rear!
Hope that is simpleton enough for you!

Edit: Is it a BT infinity box?


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			B&Q. Â£8 will buy you a socket, cable & cable ties
		
Click to expand...

And then what? 
Don't forget I'm a numpty!
Is it easy to install & will it accept two cables?

*Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			And then what? 
Don't forget I'm a numpty!
Is it easy to install & will it accept two cables?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it will work anyway mate.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Don't think it will work anyway mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?

*Slime*.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2013)

Its possible to DIY all of the above it just depends how proficient you are.  Where in Surrey are you? The reason I ask is that a mate of mine lives in Camberley and he's a BT engineer. If you are reasonably close I'm sure that he would be willing to sort it for you.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Its possible to DIY all of the above it just depends how proficient you are.  Where in Surrey are you? *The reason I ask is that a mate of mine lives in Camberley and he's a BT engineer. If you are reasonably close I'm sure that he would be willing to sort it for you*.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, but I hear they charge a fortune for not much work, no offence to your mate, it's just BT's prices.
It also needs to be sorted pronto, that's effectively tomorrow, hence trying to sort it myself.

*Slime*.

P.S. A few out of Guildford.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you pull the cables together can you get enough length on them to just join them colour to colour, one at a time and tape without them touching each other, very low voltage so no danger- I think.


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			Why not?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

It's all to do with the connection to the BT infinity boxes. They have to be connected to them main socket into the house for some reason.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			If you pull the cables together can you get enough length on them to just join them colour to colour, one at a time and tape without them touching each other, very low voltage so no danger- I think.
		
Click to expand...

Its only 50v, and very little current unless someone rings you. Then it makes you jump a wee bit.

Most kits have a leaflet inside, and for the sake of Â£8... Youtube - phone socket... very easy to understand instructions.

And buy the dog a gum shield


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			If you pull the cables together can you get enough length on them to just join them colour to colour, one at a time and tape without them touching each other, very low voltage so no danger- I think.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, but no, there's absolutely no slack at all.
One cable has about 2Â½ foot missing. I'll get that back next time the dog passes a stool though!
The other cable has bite marks every 6" for about 6', so that'll all need replacing!
She is a beautiful dog though.

*Slime*.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			Thanks mate, but I hear they charge a fortune for not much work, no offence to your mate, it's just BT's prices.
It also needs to be sorted pronto, that's effectively tomorrow, hence trying to sort it myself.

*Slime*.

P.S. A few out of Guildford.
		
Click to expand...

LOL , you could call BT yourself and get an engineer out and yes they are verrrry expensive.

Last time he drove to Slough in his spare time and fitted a new master socket where someone had taken it off the wall , wired it all up, tested the sockets and he didn't want anything for it. In the end he reluctantly accepted some beer money. I will drop him a note about your issue - see what he says.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			It's all to do with the connection to the BT infinity boxes. They have to be connected to them main socket into the house for some reason.
		
Click to expand...


I don't have BT Infinity. I have a wireless router from O2.
The box that the chewed wires came from is a BT NTE5 master socket. One where the front lower half can be removed.
It looks like this,







*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			LOL , you could call BT yourself and get an engineer out and yes they are verrrry expensive.

Last time he drove to Slough in his spare time and fitted a new master socket where someone had taken it off the wall , wired it all up, tested the sockets and he didn't want anything for it. In the end he reluctantly accepted some beer money. I will drop him a note about your issue - see what he says.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I appreciate that.

*Slime*.


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			I don't have BT Infinity. I have a wireless router from O2.
The box that the chewed wires came from is a BT NTE5 master socket. One where the front lower half can be removed.
It looks like this,







*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

OK. The extension cable is a couple of quid and the connection boxes are about the same. The other cable from the router to the computer should have a connection similar to the but won't fit. This is a network cable with RJ45 connections on each end. The best way is to measure how long it needs to be and get a new one made up at your local computer shop. These aren't easy to make or repair yourself as the RJ45 connectors have to be put on with a special tool.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			Good shout, but no, there's absolutely no slack at all.
One cable has about 2Â½ foot missing. I'll get that back next time the dog passes a stool though!
The other cable has bite marks every 6" for about 6', so that'll all need replacing!
She is a beautiful dog though.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

A wire haired terrier I suppose:rofl:, But as for the 4 core that just standard telephone wire you can pick up by the metre at any diy place and join straight through.
 You should also buy some sticky back 16mm x 16mm white mini trunking to put the cables in, along with any joints you make and will stop your muncher from chewing again.. The other cable should be the same, just make sure when making the join that the colours match at both ends . hope that makes sense:thup:


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I'll be having a little play tomorrow!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			A wire haired terrier I suppose:rofl:,
		
Click to expand...

Close!
She's a Working Cocker crossed with a Patterdale Terrier
Some people say she's a Cockerdale ...................... some say a Pattercock .
I call her Holly.

*Slime*.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			Close!
She's a Working Cocker crossed with a Patterdale Terrier
Some people say she's a Cockerdale ...................... some say a Pattercock .
I call her Holly.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope she doesn't get a taste for higher voltage, no kidding mate very dangerous habit she's got, best of luck.


----------



## two-clubs (Oct 23, 2013)

Slime said:



			Close!
She's a Working Cocker crossed with a Patterdale Terrier
Some people say she's a Cockerdale ...................... some say a Pattercock .
*I call her Holly.*

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have called her more than that


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2013)

PM sent Slime, I hope it helps.


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			PM sent Slime, I hope it helps.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delayed response.
I picked up the PM last night & re-wired the things this afternoon.
I'm back on-line! 
And a big thankyou for your help, and please pass my thanks to your mate.
Okay ............................. so what have I missed?

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2013)

And now it's gone horribly wrong again!
Internet is fine, hence this post  :thup:.
Receiving calls is fine  :thup:.
Dialling out is bad  . I get a dialling tone okay, I dial the number and can hear it dialling, but, it won' connect. I just get a dialling tone again.
Is there a specific wire that controls the dialling out?
Any thoughts? It's soing my head in.

*Slime*.


----------



## daymond (Nov 4, 2013)

Williamalex is right. Check the whole house for live exposed cables viz plug to charger of laptop etc.


----------

